# Introduction



## casasulbosco (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi we are Andy & Tracy
and have been living in Basilicata over a year renovating our house and had plans to set up a B&B and Holiday Home Management service. We have managed to set up the holiday home business but have only had limited amounts of work due to lack of expats in the area. Due to spiraling renovation costs, in order for us to continue our Italian dream we need to find work anywhere in Italy.

Has anyone got any ideas ? 

Look forward to lots of replies.

Andy & Tracy


----------

